# Find Totally Free Unlimited Internet Access Almost Anywhere



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Find Totally Free Unlimited Internet Access Almost Anywhere.

*This is no joke! However, Let the Buyer Beware (re: pricacy and security), especially if the price is Free*

-- Tom


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Tom,
Thanks for the link (I hadn't logged on to MUO yet). I'll have a look at some of the UK ones and Google a few reviews before I entrust my wifi connection to a stranger!!!

As you point out ... there may be dangers.

Richard


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have some where one of the first Juno installs that was for email only I used a year or so before getting online with Pacbell. 

It was very simple and was just that, a simple email program. I talk to sister across town and brother in Tx with it. 

Wonder how unsafe doing the same thing would be today. I mean I have the IBM AV that came that came with the PC but that was all the protected I had.


----------

